# I think eggs were laid!!!



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

So, I believe that I am observing one of my male auratus fertilizing eggs that one of the females (1.2) laid on a leaf. Since I wasn't quite prepared for this, could I have some tips on how to pull and care for the eggs? Thanks!!


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

InvertaHerp said:


> So, I believe that I am observing one of my male auratus fertilizing eggs that one of the females (1.2) laid on a leaf. Since I wasn't quite prepared for this, could I have some tips on how to pull and care for the eggs? Thanks!!


I just checked again and they are indeed eggs!!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

You will need a Petri dish to put the eggs in, or something similar. Grab a slurpee straw from 7-11 (They work great at removing the eggs from what they are attached to). Put eggs in the Petri dish then spray with water but don't submerge the eggs. Then place the dish somewhere closed off. I use ziplock sandwich containers with a wet paper towel inside. If any eggs start to mold over pull them so it doesn't spread to the others.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I spray my eggs with Methylene blue instead of water. You can find it at most aquatic fish stores.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Cowboy, but why meth blue?


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

There are 2 that have the black in them that I believe indicates fertilization. Looks like there is another that the male didn't fertilize, or it is just extra jelly coating.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Methylene blue will help fight against fungus - some use it, some don't. Usually the bad eggs will become obvious rather quickly and the good ones slowly start to develop, good luck!


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

And the methylene blue must be very diluted, check to see concentrations others use if you want to try it (I personally don't use it).


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah it must be diluted. It is something like 2 drops to 16oz but double check if you use it.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

You need to be careful not to roll the eggs .some people cut the leaf and put it in the petridish.You can also boil some leaves and make a tadpole tea.The tannins do the same thing as the meth blue,and is handy.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

The parent frogs can also flip an egg upside down. Some might mistake the whitish bottom side of an egg for a bad egg. If you add enough water to the dish to support the egg, it will right itself, as long as it is fertilized and not stuck on the bottom.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

There was a female on top of the eggs, doing who knows what. But, maybe stupidly, I moved her. Was this a huge mistake?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They urinate on the eggs to keep them moist and the urine acts as a mold inhibitor.Put her back.If they are breeding and that's what you want,you should not pull her.You can pull the eggs,but there would be no reason to pull and stress her out.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh boy, I hope she will go back to them, she didn't that I saw. Anyway, I'm going to pull the eggs.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Planning on pulling the eggs tonight, then trying to boil some oak leaves for them tomorrow. Can leaves be used in vivs after boiling?


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually, scratch that. I placed a water vessel in the tank for future breeding etc, but I will let nature take its course on this clutch. Hopefully I haven't screwed anything up. Looking forward to the learning experience!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes you can use the leaves in the viv.

Either way,if they don't make it(and if it's their first they may not anyway)then they will do it again and again and............


A petridish with a coco hut over it works well for laying,and then all you have to do is change the petri dish and repeat.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Right now it is just a water bowl with a shallow filling of water. The eggs look like they may be fertile, but we have to wait and see. I will let them develop on the leaf and hopefully be cared for by mom, then they can be moved by dad to the water.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

They are viable!! The tads wiggle around in the eggs when sprayed, and I'm so excited!


----------

